# constipation after neutering?



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*when My Kaycee Had Knee Surgery She Did Not Poop Fot 2 Days, I Put Somr Canola Oil---a Couple Of Spoos------in Her Food Ands Also Gave Her Some Applesauce. She Went The Next Morning. *

*i Think That It Is Common With Some Dogs As It Is With Some Humans. I Would Say Give Your Vet A Call In The Morning--like Mid Morning --if Cisco Doesn't Go And See What Your Vet Has To Say.*


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Is he on any pain medication? I know that can cause constipation in humans.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

He also skipped some meals.. what goes in comes out.. lack of the normal exercise and meds as well. He should be back on track as soon as he is eatling normally again.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm sure he hasn't eaten much since then. However, when we had our boy done they sent home some stool softeners. we were told not to worry if we ran out, just get the lowest mg offered at Walmart. the ones given to us by the vet were small red gel caps. they seemed to help, that is a pretty sore region...


----------



## mohanclan (Jul 28, 2008)

he's totally back to normal now. thanks everyone!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*that Is Good. As I Said, I Think It Is Pretty Common Following Surgery In Humans And Dogs*


----------

